
Fewer of the world’s entrepreneurs say they need Silicon Valley anymore - saganus
http://qz.com/780982/china-and-india-are-competing-with-silicon-valley-for-the-worlds-smartest-start-up-founders
======
biocomputation
I just don't understand how anyone can expect American citizens to feel sorry
for foreign nationals who apparently jump at the chance to enter lotteries to
come to the United States to "live in limbo". Or put another way, as a result
of having 1.5 million foreign nationals here as guest workers, many American
citizens get to live in limbo in their own country.

>> it will probably lead to several hundred start-ups moving to the United
States and creating tens of thousands of jobs here.

>> Ten years later, I estimate the number of skilled workers in limbo is
roughly 1.5 million.

Okay, so how is this a good deal for Americans? It would be better to have
tens of thousands of jobs created overseas if Americans get first crack at the
1.5 million jobs currently being performed by foreign nationals.

Yes, yes, I know, it's time to trot out the standard arguments about Americans
not being skilled enough for all those jobs... then why is it so important for
all those entrepreneurs and their tens of thousands of jobs to come here in
the first place?

The arguments don't even pass the most basic of smell tests.

